
eDEX-UI – A science fiction terminal emulator designed for large touchscreens - avivallssa
https://github.com/GitSquared/edex-ui
======
merricksb
Discussed 2 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18509828](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18509828)

------
jfim
This should probably point to the GitHub repository itself:
[https://github.com/GitSquared/edex-ui](https://github.com/GitSquared/edex-ui)

Unlike the article, the GitHub repository mentions the Windows and macOS
releases.

------
mrspeaker
So... it's Emacs?

(but really, what's the best way to emulate this in Emacs? I tried M-x movie-
sci-fi, but surprisingly it was a no go)

~~~
ben509
You should be using spacemacs, it has M-x movie-sci-fi built in.

------
blhack
HA! What a cool little toy. Now this brings back some fun memories:
[http://blog.blhack.me/static/bb.png](http://blog.blhack.me/static/bb.png)

Does anybody else remember running the "bb" demo on knoppix back in the day?
Was so cool that they included that with the distro. Blew my mind as a
teenager!

I know some people are saying how this isn't super useful and all sorts of
stuff. Nonsense! It's fun, and fun is almost always useful. Can't wait to
install this on some machines at the hackerspace.

~~~
dicroce
just knoppix itself is nostalgia'ing me pretty hard..

------
danielvf
Haha! This really works. I downloaded the MacOS release and tried it out. As
they said, it used a lot of CPU (25%), but it looks great. I'm going to pull
this out the next time I need to impress some kids with my job.

I occasionally like using a very different terminal just to break out of
mental ruts. In the past I’ve used Cool Retro Term for its funky looks.

[https://github.com/Swordfish90/cool-retro-
term](https://github.com/Swordfish90/cool-retro-term)

------
shmerl
_> any Linux distro that can run Chromium_

Why does it need Chromium?

~~~
aquova
It's made via Electron, which utilizes Chromium.

~~~
shmerl
I see, thanks. That sounds like a major overhead for a terminal.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
I'd agree if this was made for everyday use. Luckily, it's not. ;)

------
berbec
I want the UI from Star Trek The Next Generation

------
bassman9000
_Deal with it._

Great way of encouraging participation.

------
Ash_Nazg
this could be used to convince some poorly impoverished mind that you are uber
ultra elite, or that the $89.95 they paid for the "l337hax0r" software was
worth it. for a short time at least. This is similar to a lot of movie/tv
depicted GUIs being surfed by the infamous likes of penelope garcia!

------
Ice_cream_suit
This must be for a technically illiterate person who wishes to pretend to have
a clue....

~~~
vlunkr
I thought it was pretty clear that it’s not meant to be taken seriously,
especially if you look at the repo

~~~
new_guy
Doesn't invalidate the parents point though. Anyone using it is going to be
laughed out of the room, it's a non-functional toy for children.

